# How to keep bow shoulder low



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

I need to break the habit of raising my bow shoulder. What drills can I do to focus on keeping my shoulder low through the shot? Thank you!


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

That's it! Thank you!


----------

